# How Many Calories Do You Need?



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Neat guide to help figure out how many calories you need to maintain or loose weight with & without exercising. Just plug in your figures...

It also breaks your calorie count into amount of carbs, protein, etc. needed. 

http://nutrition.about.com/od/changeyourdiet/a/calguide.htm

enjoy!


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks, Wolf mom. Very helpful!


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Another good calculator for BMI - Calories Burned is from NutritionData. Calculates recommended minimum daily needs for lifestyle along with estimated minimums of individual vitamins & minerals.


----------

